# There was a dead wild rat out in my garden this morning. . .



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have two questions regarding this. First, is it possible that the dead rat (who looked young and perfect, other than being, you know, dead) had been poisoned, or could it have been something else in the area that killed it? Also, could it pass anything on to my rats through me? I often go outside barefoot or in just socks to feed the pond fish in the evenings, is it possible that I could have unknowingly carried something back if I ever handled my rats straight after being outside, where I now know the rat was obviously lurking?

And question number two...a weird one even for me, but the rat did not look exactly wild. I tried to get a picture of it without showing its face because I felt weird taking a picture of him, but we had to anyway to provide evidence about the house next door being abandoned (a whole other story...) and attracting rats and mice to us and other neighbouring houses. He was a young enough rat, with almost rusty reddish brown coloured fur down his back and on his head, and a white belly. Most wild rats I've seen are just light browns all over, or a slightly darker shade of brown. This guy was unusual, is there a name for his colouring? I could post a picture of him, but unless someone asks I'd rather not, because it makes me feel weird. xD


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm I've never seen or heard of a wild rat with a white belly, but I don't know much about wild rats.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

The white belly sounds like a berkshire. I was pretty sure wild rats were self coated, their belly would be lighter brown but not white. Maybe it was an escaped pet?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, that's what caught my attention about him first too. He's all white underneath, and on his chin. I'm no rat expert either though, it could be a normal thing. It just looked a bit unusual. Is it socially acceptable to say that a dead rat looked cute? Because he looked kind of cute.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

an escaped/released pet probably.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

*Proceed with caution - HERE THERE BE PICTURES.*

Okay, well here's his photograph. If anyone is squeamish about seeing a *possibly* domestic rat dead then please look no further. I tried not to show his face too much, but to be honest it's nothing too horrible to look at. He just looks like he passed naturally, even though he probably didn't. 












I think he's wild, but just unusual colours, for where I come from at least. He's very pretty. Mostly I'm concerned I might have carried something back to my rats, but then I'm also just curious as to what sort of rat this fella is because he's unlike any other wild ones I've seen before.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

What's that by its neck? I can't really determine it


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> What's that by its neck? I can't really determine it


I think that's a fly ???


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh :0 I feel dumb now :/


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

RatzRUs. Lol.
And it could be wild, just odd colours due to the fact it might have, a few generations back, a domestic rat line in it?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah that IS a fly. **** weather brings them out, they didn't even have the decency to back off for the picture xD


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I think he is wild. That isn't exactly white on his belly, just a lighter color of the agouti brown on top, I think.


----------

